# Why do you fursuit?



## Renoital (May 17, 2008)

That's one question I still don't have a clear answer yet, I don't understand but I'd like to

Is it because it makes it easier to express your inner personality this way? To represent the "real you" with an outfit?

Or is it for the fantasy? like roleplaying and for a moment be something else in some other world where the problems of all-day vanishes?

Or is it just for the show, for the heck of it, like : Hey guys let's just dress up and do stuff around


I know I may sound a bit retarded from your point of view, but keep in mind the only thing I know about furries is that you see on the internet, or in some TV docs, so, sorry if I'm completely off-track, but I'd like to know, Why do you fursuit?

thanks


----------



## Bokracroc (May 18, 2008)

Renoital said:


> for the heck of it, like : Hey guys let's just dress up and do stuff around



If I had one, that would be mine. I love any excuse to mess about.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2008)

If I were to ever do such a thing, it'd be only to terrify small children.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 18, 2008)

You don't need a costume to do that anyway.


----------



## DamienLunas (May 18, 2008)

I think he just called you ugly.


----------



## ChouKuma (May 18, 2008)

This sounds strangely like a person who recently asked me why I cosplayed. I'm like, okay, who wouldn't want to dress up in ridiculously detailed outfits, especially if you have a body to show off in the outfit that shows way too much skin. I mean, hello, it's just something I love to do. I'd rather be furry or a character I adore from anime, rather than run around like plain little old me. It's much more fun and plus, the looks you get from kids and older people are sometimes completely priceless in my opinion.


----------



## Beastcub (May 19, 2008)

why is halloween so fun? the costumes, its fun to dress up.

i make my own suits so a big part of it is the pride in my work and being able to say " i made it" when people ask where i bought the costume and then see them get all awstruck! 

also it does make me more open in groups of people and since no one can see my face i feel free to be a dipshit and have fun. plus no one is judging me they are seeing the costume not me so believe it or not being in costume takes away the bit of social anxiety i have.

roleplay is fun but its just acting for me as i am not one who wears a costume to "become my fursona" (if i did i'd be one mixed animal as i have made so many species) i mainly role-play around kids cause it gets them excited to see the "giant puppy" play and chew on a bone.

its fun to get public reactions too, i was invited to come to class by a teacher in my cat suit and the people in the hallway had a FIT and its just so fun.

fursuits are fun


----------



## Renoital (May 19, 2008)

So basically, it's mostly for the 2nd and 3rd reasons? That are, just for fun, and also the fact that it allows you to act and be somebody else? I guess I understand, a lot of people act like dipshits but then afterward has to face the judgments of others, while being in a fursuit just makes it all "acting" and fooling around, that others won't take you seriously, is that it?

I know it's kinda personal, but don't you think this is some kind of way to express the "real you" ? I mean, aside from playing with kids and chewing bones, the way you act with others like you, would you act the same if you weren't in your outfit?

Sorry if I'm asking lots of questions, but this is just something so obscure to me, I just want to know how all this works, thanks


----------



## Snickers (May 19, 2008)

I believe my case would be spiritual and both roleplay, thats if i had a fursuit. Oh and just alittle bit of fun and to wear art.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 19, 2008)

I'm pretty shy irl...not as cripplingly shy as I used to be, but still pretty shy. I don't have a fursuit yet, but someday when I do, I'm hoping it'll help me loosen up a bit. I hope in suit I can shake off some of that shyness and just be kind of nutty. 

So for the second and third reasons, for sure...I suppose the first, in that I'm hoping I won't freeze up like I tend to do, at least with things like dancing...


----------



## Rimbaum (May 19, 2008)

I went with a fursuiter in public once as their handler, and just seeing the looks on people's faces inspired me to start making my own so I could get those kinds of reactions myself. Watching the little kids is the best, especially if the fursuit is really toony, because the majority of them look like Disneyland came to them just for a few minutes.

Aside from that, the chance to be totally nutty and not having anyone know who you are underneath the suit is something you just can't pass up.


----------



## Day of Wind (May 20, 2008)

well i don't currently have a fursuit, but i've considered it because having fun at a convention or something in a suit seems like a lot of fun. you can let your other personality out =)


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 21, 2008)

I made a partial fursuit, and I like to wear it just because it's fun. Little kids smile and adults gawk and teenagers take pictures with their camera phones. 
I mean we all loved those giant mascots at theme parks and stuff as kids... 

Its just like being one of em. People are in awe about it.

and it's like wearing art, too. 

Especially if you make your own costume... in which case its great because you have a chance to show off your work.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 21, 2008)

I like to make stuff and costumes.  

I don't own a fursuit, but I would like to make a fursuit that I can wear one day.


----------



## conejo (Jun 8, 2008)

wearing your art... i like that saying.

well for me its being able to act.
ive always made videos and had fun with puppets and plushes
so its like a huge plush for me to manipulate


----------



## balloonpup (Jun 8, 2008)

I think the reason I do it is a combination of all three -- I love that I can lose myself in my character....and that I can just that part of me out.  Plus, it's a heck of a lot of fun


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 8, 2008)

i am heading out to a fundraiser event called "bow wow beach party" tommorow in my costume of my little dog pixie just for fun, i have attended a few events w/my "Pixies giant twin" costume before and in general 9/10 kids like me (1/10 cries) and 7/10 dogs like me (1/10 growl 2/10try to run away)
its just so fun that i try to go every chance i get
next weekend is a big cat adoption event and a childrens craft activities and a bake sale at the local shelter and i plan to hang out a few hours in my cat costume.

i'm like a free mascot


----------



## Nalo (Jun 8, 2008)

i want to make a fursuit one day and id wear it just for the odd looks i guess its about where i grew up where the odd is the norm (seattle)


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I don't have a fursuit, but I'd LOVE to have at least a partial one, and I guess it could be a sum up of the last two reasons. I mean.. it just looks like so much fun! Also, just being able to be an anthro for a while would be kinda cool. I suppose the first reason could be coming into play in that respect. But yeah, I just think it looks like great fun. X3


----------



## Lukar (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't have one (T.T), but I'd love to wear one while walking in the park or something. xD People would stare at you, and since nobody would know who the hell you are, you could act all goofy and stuff.


----------



## Minu (Jun 10, 2008)

I already love costuming in general(This past Halloween I was Ashley Graham, and then I was two different versions of Haruhi Suzumiya for Anime Detour =P) and it's always so much fun when people recognise the character. -laugh-  People seem to get a kick out of it, ya?  But, I want a fursuit so I can really just let myself go.  I'm a very shy person when people can recognise specifically who I am, but I know that if I was hiding behind a mask I'd be so much more likely to ham things up.

Eventually, I want a fursuit of my fursona and an alter ego of mine, but it'll take quite some time before I think about trying that. -laugh-


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 10, 2008)

my day at the dog event, it was fun and lots of people liked the costume and one lady just squealed with glee and ran to get her camera


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't have a fursuit yet, but am I commissioning one...and the reason why I want to fursuit is not only for fun and random antics in public (nothing illegal of course XD) but also because I feel like my fusona is an extension of myself. A more truer self, and by putting on the suit, I think I'll feel like I can show more of myself to the world.


----------



## RavenShayne (Sep 19, 2012)

Renoital said:


> That's one question I still don't have a clear answer yet, I don't understand but I'd like to
> 
> Is it because it makes it easier to express your inner personality this way? To represent the "real you" with an outfit?
> 
> ...




I don't have a fursuit yet (I'm saving up for the investment), but I won't lie to you - it's a very surreal experience. My first fursuiting experience was being the Easter Bunny at a local charity event. The magic of getting to see a kid's face light up at you is incredible. That aside, my main driving reason why I want to have a fursuit is the idea of being myself. I've always suffered a degree of social anxiety including public speaking or just approaching someone I don't know. Being in a gigantic plushy version of your fursona in my opinion would make it easier for me to interact with the people around me. Also it's quite fun not having to actually talk


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2012)

The previaling commentary seems to be 'I dun have one yet'. Which I'm going to agree with too.


----------

